# Getting in shape for... Halloween?



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

Well since I've been slacking on my healthy eating plan and my cardio, I'm not where I want to be. I would like to be able to fit into my jeans & tighter-fitting T-shirts for Halloween, tho I'm not going to be wearing an "official" costume per se....


----------



## Neon (Aug 29, 2011)

I think my answer is "yes" by default! I'm running in a Halloween 5k (ok, technically it's on the 29th) that encourages costumes!


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

No costume in mind here, but I've got a 5K, 2 half Marathons, a full marathon and the Vegas Ragnar Relay before Halloween..with everything but the half this coming weekend in October. Time to go put in my lunchtime 8


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

I have it in my mind that I want to get in shape just for Halloween, but it's executing the notion that I have a problem with


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Lucky for me.... round IS a shape!  And I can still look sexy too


----------



## sweetdiggity (Jul 19, 2011)

Yeah, I need to get in shape for Halloween. Not for a costume, just in general. lol


----------



## sweetdiggity (Jul 19, 2011)

kallie said:


> I have it in my mind that I want to get in shape just for Halloween, but it's executing the notion that I have a problem with


Same here!!! Ugh! lol


----------



## Mr_Awful (Aug 3, 2005)

I lost almost one hundred pounds in 2006 all so I could make for a good Jason Voorhees.  I wouldn't mind losing twenty pounds this year. I may not really start dieting until October hits. I lose weight pretty fast, especially when I stop drinking Diet Cokes and coffee, which is not easy, but I can do it.  I'm hoping to look 6'8 (with lifts), and 225 this year.


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

Scatterbrains said:


> No costume in mind here, but I've got a 5K, 2 half Marathons, a full marathon and the Vegas Ragnar Relay before Halloween..with everything but the half this coming weekend in October. Time to go put in my lunchtime 8


Fantastic! I think I'll sign up for some races next October for extra motivation. Good luck to you!


----------



## miss kenton (Aug 5, 2011)

I am getting in shape for a 75 mile MS bike ride at the end of September; that means lots of road biking and weight training. The bonus of participating in this ride is being in shape for Halloween. I've never been in to sexy Halloween costumes (or M&M costumes) but nevertheless, I like being in shape! I am going to be the tattooed lady for my party this year, so I will need to expose some skin, but at 55 yrs. old, arms,legs and face will be the only skin exposed or I will look TOO scary!


----------



## mystic manor (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm so bummed I won't be doing the Zombie 5K in Nashville this year. I was going to have a detachable arm and chase the victims. There's always next year.


----------



## Primrose (Aug 27, 2011)

I'm sewing an elaborate Victorian costume, and I would be SO UNHAPPY if it didn't fit right because I gained a few pounds. SIGH. It's constant vigilance.


----------



## LeeAnn (Oct 11, 2008)

I've lost 55lbs just to fit back into my Wonder Woman costume, the fact that all my other clothes fit again is just a bonus.


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

Wow, how long did it take you? And what was your regime? Starting today I'm starting a 1500 calorie diet with just some simple exercising, like walking. Hopefully by Spooky day I'll be able to fit into something that i really like.


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

I don't think it's too uncommon anymore to use a costume as motivation for getting fit. 
Halloween has so many 'sexy' costumes now, conventions where people dress as their favorite characters are widely popular in several areas and people are just generally becoming more health conscious and need a motivator.
Bikini season does it for some people, weddings and reunions others, why should Halloween be any different?

I've started to develop a bit of a belly, it's not too bad now so I really should work on trimming it back to it's original shape, while it's easy to do so. It might also be nice to wear a slinky costume for Halloween sometime, though I tend to prefer more covering, gruesome outfits that scare the bejeezus out of folks.
The weather is not unbearably hot or humid now, so I guess it's time to talk up going for walks.


----------



## AlterEg0 (Sep 27, 2010)

This Halloween has been my motivation for getting into great shape for over a year now. I'm almost there. I've always been in decent shape, but this year I wanted to be "ripped". It's been a long journey. I've joined an online fitness community and learned a LOT about nutrition, dieting, supplements, proper ways to lose or gain weight, different kinds of weight lifting, etc. I've joined a gym to get access to lots of equipment, invested plenty of $$$, and made some good progress. I've got a 10 mile obstacle-type race in early October to focus on next, then I'll lean out as much as I can for Halloween. 

I'm not posting any pics right now, not til I'm done. But, suffice to say, I'm anxious for Halloween this year.


----------



## Death Wraith (Aug 31, 2005)

For the past few years I've wanted to trim down and tone up, especially upper body, so I could maybe go shirtless in the haunt (yes I'm a guy LOL). Unfortunately being firmly entrenched in middle age and having never been athletically inclined I've got an uphill battle. My boy leaves for college in two weeks so I'll be empty nesting and can get started then. At least that's what I tell myself.


----------



## LeeAnn (Oct 11, 2008)

I went on a low carb, low fat diet of about 1000 calories a day!


----------



## freudstein (Aug 9, 2007)

This is my plan too!! of course....I did say the same last year but fell off the rails, so hopefully I can do better this year!!


----------

